# GT #68: Phoenix Suns (45-22) @ Seattle SuperSonics (16-51) - 3/19



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Seattle SuperSonics (16-51) vs Phoenix Suns (45-22) * 


*When: Wednesday, 10EST/7:30PST
TV: LOCAL OF BY ILLEGAL METHOD* 


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Sonics Projected Starters:*







































* [PG] Earl Watson [SG] Kevin Durant [SF] Jeff Green [PF] Chris Wilcox [C] Johan Petro * 



* *?????????* *



<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=stayfocused-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/stayfocused-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
*Suns have been placed on STAY FOCUSED *​


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

That is a gigantic line up. Now if there was just a bit more talent and a viable defensive scheme!

I fully expect Chris Wilcox to play worse than he normally does against us... so that's comforting. No more SUPERSTAR CHRIS WILCOX killing our defense.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I said in another thread:

I expect to see a blowout. That means I expect us to play at a high level. I want a big lead by halftime and I want us to maintain (if not increase) that lead by the end of the 3rd. I don't care if we lose the 4th if all our starters are on the bench and the outcome already decided.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> I said in another thread:
> 
> I expect to see a blowout. That means I expect us to play at a high level. I want a big lead by halftime and I want us to maintain (if not increase) that lead by the end of the 3rd. I don't care if we lose the 4th if all our starters are on the bench and the outcome already decided.


Co-signed. That's what I want to see as well.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Let's see if Phoenix can put up those Denvers numbers on Seattle.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

i think this will be a little bit of a sloppy game, not as high scoring as everyone thinks but we'll run away with it


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

It would be nice to put on an offensive clinic but if shots aren't falling so be it. I'd rather we focus on controlling the boards, minimizing turnovers and basically shutting the other team down. I'd like for us to limit the Sonics to under 100. If possible, under 90. My magic number would be 87. Let's see...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Denver already beat them up. Let's see how they handle a FAST break team


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WOW...Nash saved the ball to Amare, who then spun and went behind the back to Shaq for the layup. 


Suns up 15-5 with 7:42 left in 1st. Timeout Sonics, after Petro traveled.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns got sloppy turning it over a little, Sonics went on a 7-0 before Hill hit a 3 and Nash found Barbosa sprinting down court. He's got 6 assists already.

Suns up 26-18. 2:43 left in 1st.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 34-23 after 1.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 34-23 after the 1st... They should be up by more if they didn't turn it over so much >_>

EDIT: Awww here we go again Diss, LOL ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol I didn't even see you in the thread. 

Only reason they're in this right now is the Suns turnovers. They've got like 10 or so pts off em.

Suns up 38-27 with 9:41 left. TO PHX.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Quit turning the ****ing ball over. Goddamn.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wooooow... WTF... Stop giving the ball away like it's Christmas. Goodness!! What the hell is this team smokin right now >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bell's on fire.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow... And there's the 15th turnover... This team did not come out to play tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sonics have 20 pts off 15 turnovers. Ridiculous.

Suns up 50-47 with 3:43 left in the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Wow... And there's the 15th turnover... This team did not come out to play tonight.


They started out fine actually. It didn't start to get bad til late in the first when Amare, Shaq and Nash were out, and it's just gotten worse in the 2nd with them in.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are 10-12 from 3 pt land.


...11-13, just as I said it. Bell 5-5. Nash 3-3.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm starting to wonder if the Suns are trying to set the record for most 3s in a game, as well most turnovers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 64-55 at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the Suns are trying to set the record for most 3s in a game, as well most turnovers.


26 pts off them. It's pathetic.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 72-68 with 5:26 left in the 3rd. 

Need to quit ****ing around.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bell with another 3 (he's 6-6) but came down on Durant's foot and fell down. He's hurt. 

Suns took the lead back 80-78 2:51 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 84-78 after 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

5-0 for the Suns early in the 4th. 

89-78 with 10:34 left. TO Seattle.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are starting to flex their muscle and almost put this team away. 

101-87 with 5:43 left.

Update on Bell. It's a sprain and xrays were negative. Obviously, he's done for the night.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 110, Sonics 98*


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I'm glad they won it, but that many turnovers is just not acceptable... 27?! Ewwww and the win leaves a sour taste in your mouth considering Bell got hurt and the Suns have a tough stretch coming up >_>


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, nice timing for Bell to get hurt... exactly when he was really clicking(not just this game but last few games) and now that we have a tough schedule ahead, well hope he gets back in a short time...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm not too happy. We made 27 turnovers (a season high) and Bell sprains his ankle.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

And they scored like 30 plus off those turnovers.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

That's nuts. A third of our opponent's points came from us giving them the ball. Well, I guess at the end of the day a win's a win. At least our 3's are falling. And we now play much better in the 4th.

We're lucky Bell has a few days to rest. We have the Rockets, Pistons and Celtics coming up. We're going to need him to be healthy.


----------

